# A buncha gils



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

CW261 and I fished the Sullivan pond on Sunday from 9am until 3pm. We caught forty five gils, only kept those over 9". Sx were 10" and a real bruiser of 11". We also caught one largemouth the made a mess out of the other lines plus one of the Vex transducer. There was 4" of clear ice but it was starting to melt a bit in the afternoon.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Another great day on the ice - several bluegill meals will come from today's catch. Here's a pick of the big fish of the day - thanks for inviting me to come along Ron!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm gonna need directions to Sullivan's Pond!  

Nice Gills!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Nice mess of gills.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Top Notch!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> I'm gonna need directions to Sullivan's Pond!
> 
> Nice Gills!


Lol yeah me too coordinates please nice work guys

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

way to go guys!! tasty!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Is that out by Killdeer Plains WA??


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Is that out by Killdeer Plains WA??


Just a little west of Medina.
BTW: The bass and the bruiser went back to get bigger.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice pond pinkies, looks like thin ice from that first pic.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It was that thin most everywhere 3.5-5" doesn't look like much even when sitting there looking at it sure was fun to get out while it lasted nice fish btw the bluegill in the pic looks close to a lb man that's huge 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

The ice was still a solid 4" when we left, and nice and clear, although the snow cover was turning to slush. I just hope it wasn't the end to the season, but we had a couple of great times out.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"the bluegill in the pic looks close to a lb man that's huge" 

I'm sure it was over a pound as it was super thick across the shoulders.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice job guys!!!! Sounds like you guys had a blast!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Quality catch of gills doesnt get much better.

Congrats and thanks for posting.

I second Parma Bass's question.. where's Sullivan Pond?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW beautiful fish and catch! props ! i take it this is a private pond?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> WOW beautiful fish and catch! props ! i take it this is a private pond?


Yes, it is private and I am fortunate to be friends with the owner. He used to allow a numger of individuals in but like so many they took more than their share and started bringing in their friends and then rheir friends and leaving stuff on the ice so he shut it down except for a very few.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow Ron! That is a pig gill that knob on his head goes on forever. That is a big mess of em


----------

